# Abs



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Light came on while driving. When we parked the truck with the key off the motor was still running so I yanked the fuse. Truck has brakes just no ABS. Blown motor or what else could it be?,,,,,,,,


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*what kind of truck*

My ABS light was on and and found out the fuse was missing .... take it somewhere and have them read the codes ... hope it's not the controller .. $$$$ ...


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Chevy 2004 silverado, I pulled fuse as the part that was right under the drivers seat was so hot from running I thought it was gonna blow. I now nothing about ABS system and plan on having it checked out.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

On my F250 the ABS light came on so I pluged in my Super Chips hand held programer and poof it told me it was a $25.00 sensor in the rear end. Ya gotta love them program readers.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Shooter said:


> On my F250 the ABS light came on so I pluged in my Super Chips hand held programer and poof it told me it was a $25.00 sensor in the rear end. Ya gotta love them program readers.


 I have been looking into the problem today and have found GM has a recall going for 1999to2002 models due to faulty ABS systems. My truck is a 2004 and is YET to be included. The ABS light came on because the motor or ABS module would not turn off so I had to pull the fuse before it blew up. Man it got hot couldnt touch it without getting burned also next to fuel lines ect... thats when I pulled the fuse, Lucky that I am able to drive truck without the ABS but what a pain in the A222SSSS. If anyone else has any suggestions on this matter please post up Thanks!


----------

